# North Georgia Traditional Archery - January Shoot



## dutchman (Dec 28, 2011)

Well folks, it's that time again. In just a few days, we'll start the 2012 3D season at NGTA. We have another big season planned and the fun starts on Sunday, January 8, 2012. The shoot will begin around 9:00 a.m., regardless of the weather. Cost to shoot is $10 for non-club members, $5 for members. Shoot the course as many times as you can for that one price. The whole family can shoot for $15. We'll have lunch available if you want it for an additional $5 per person.

You can find us at 2295 Lee Land Road, Gainesville, GA 30507.

Check out our Web page for more details.

We also have a Facebook page to check out if you're so inclined.

http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/whereandwhen.htm


----------



## dutchman (Jan 3, 2012)

This Sunday starts the 2012 ball rolling...


----------



## Dennis (Jan 4, 2012)

Gonna be fun


----------



## RogerB (Jan 5, 2012)

ttt


----------



## brownitisdown (Jan 5, 2012)

looking forword to it


----------



## Gordief (Jan 5, 2012)

brownitisdown said:


> looking forword to it




brown... i'm comin' for ya.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 5, 2012)

How about a stop at Loretta's at 0700 on Saturday?


----------



## RogerB (Jan 6, 2012)

dutchman said:


> How about a stop at Loretta's at 0700 on Saturday?



I'm there!!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone else who wants to join us for breakfast and set up is welcome.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sure hoping the rain will hold off long enough for you folks to enjoy killing a few foams.


----------



## devolve (Jan 6, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Sure hoping the rain will hold off long enough for you folks to enjoy killing a few foams.



yes, if the rain holds off I will be there with a friend.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 6, 2012)

We will shoot rain or shine.


----------



## LongBow01 (Jan 6, 2012)

The doctor says I can't shoot again till april due to my injury so I reckon I wont make a shoot til then but I do plan on makin atleast one this year I know i keep sayin that but I really hope and pray that this year is differant!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 7, 2012)

Can't make this one....traveling most of next week with work and then heading to the hunt over the weekend. Ya'll have fun!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 7, 2012)

Course is set. 20 targets. Bring plenty of arrows and a five gallon  bucket.


----------



## Gordief (Jan 7, 2012)

Why... he says... do i need a 5gal. bucket ???


----------



## pine nut (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds like I need ta be very carefull at this shoot!  I'm just getting over my last fall!  LOL


----------



## dutchman (Jan 8, 2012)

Five gallon buckets come in handy for lots of things. 

See y'all in a bit.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 8, 2012)

Great  Shoot today 
Good setup on targets and a Good turnout for the chance of wet stuff today. 

I had a great time, Sorry Have to wait on Tommi for pics


----------



## Dennis (Jan 8, 2012)

There was a great turn out with good food and a good course. Next month a banquet and a shoot!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 8, 2012)

Remarkable turnout on a dreary day. Had 71 sign in for the shoot, which is a good crowd in any weather! Thanks to James and Mike Clark for hosting and getting us started off right for 2012. Thanks also to those who helped set up and take down targets. Looking forward to next month.

And we had two five gallon buckets show up.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sure was nice getting to meet up with friends I have not seen in a long time, just wished I had more time to socialize with many of them. Great course and delicious burgers and dogs. Thanks go out to Mike and James Clark for hosting the first shoot of 2012. I had a wonderful day!!!

Here is my only pic from today which has to be a first for NGT. I was shooting with a group that included Mike Hinson and his son Kyle. Kyle shot and centered a sapling and I told him that called for a photo op. His dad stepped up to the stake to shoot then hit the very same sapling nearly Robin Hooding Kyles arrow. It was a father like son happening and of course I got the pic.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks to all who made a great day better. And I brought my bucket as instructed...


----------



## pine nut (Jan 8, 2012)

Chris Horsman said:


> Thanks to all who made a great day better. And I brought my bucket as instructed...




Me too!  Thanks James and Mike.


----------



## grayseal (Jan 8, 2012)

The new archers and this old archer sure had fun today, Got to shoot a good course and in all weather conditions. Nice to meet up with friends and have a good time - thanks guys.


----------



## p paw barry (Jan 8, 2012)

i had fun  fun fun and some more fun, all the good guys and gals were there and it was just to much fun


----------



## p paw barry (Jan 8, 2012)

i had fun  fun fun and some more fun, all the good guys and gals were there and it was just to much fun


----------



## Al33 (Jan 8, 2012)

My only pic added to my previous post.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 8, 2012)

Chris Horsman said:


> Thanks to all who made a great day better. And I brought my bucket as instructed...





pine nut said:


> Me too!  Thanks James and Mike.



Bill, you can pick your bucket up at the next shoot. Chris took his home with him...as instructed.

I will be more careful in my choice of jokes the next time around.


NOT!


----------



## RogerB (Jan 9, 2012)

Just want to add my thanks to all the folks that make having so much fun on a monthly basis possible, and all the folks that come out and enjoy themselves. 

Looking foward to next months joke!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a blast. I really couldn't think of a better way to spend a sunday afternoon. I don't think anyone even noticed the dreary weather, too busy having fun.
 Thanks to everyone who makes these shoots possible.


----------



## Blueridge (Jan 9, 2012)

Had a great time and enjoyed being out shot by TNGIRL. i thought I should be getting better at this. Looking forward to Feb.


----------



## Necedah (Jan 9, 2012)

I sure am glad it's January. I forgot how much I missed 
3-D. Kinda like hunting, but your buttox stays awake and you get to socialize 

Dave


----------



## whossbows (Jan 9, 2012)

tomi shoots perty good for a GIRL,,wher is the pictures tomi,,someday im going to make down there


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 10, 2012)

whossbows said:


> tomi shoots perty good for a GIRL,,wher is the pictures tomi,,someday im going to make down there



Tomi had to work last night. I figure pictures up this afternoon or so. I have some she took with my 
camera to add once she posts the others.

April may work for you, Mr. K. Planning to camp in April. Maybe have a 
small rondy-voo and make a few bows, arrows or such
Saturday evening. Cook a big meal in the dutch ovens to boot. That may make the trip off the Plateau more worthwhile. We sure will be glad to have you. 

What a great Shoot Sunday!  Thanks to Mike, and James Clark and the other folks 
helping to set up, and run things.
We had a mighty fine turn out, and everyone seem to have a good time.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 10, 2012)

i need to learn how to cook in those dutch ovens,that is about the only way i never tried


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jan 10, 2012)

Good time on Sunday.  Thanks to everyone who made it happen.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 10, 2012)

Not sure exactly why, but my pics aren't posting from photobucket......sorry. will work on it tho....
Stan, I was the privileged one to shoot with you and Leon and Turk!!!!!what a great time!!!!
I did post 15 pics on the NGT website photo gallery tho.......


----------



## T.P. (Jan 11, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Not sure exactly why, but my pics aren't posting from photobucket......sorry. will work on it tho....
> Stan, I was the privileged one to shoot with you and Leon and Turk!!!!!what a great time!!!!
> I did post 15 pics on the NGT website photo gallery tho.......



http://forum.gon.com/announcement.php?f=48

It will still work if you load from your computers photo gallery, just can't use photobucket.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 11, 2012)

T.P. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/announcement.php?f=48
> 
> It will still work if you load from your computers photo gallery, just can't use photobucket.



I knew this....but had to try.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope this loads up now...if not will try again elsewhere!!!! it doesn't want to let me type between each pic so......


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's some more.....they seem rather big tho don't they!!! LOL!!!!!


----------

